# Peeing on blankets.



## MrsDraper (Nov 14, 2011)

My Motard is 5 1/2 months old and pretty much completely potty trained. He is such a good, smart puppy. He sits, stays, lays down, all the basics perfectly. His only problem that I can't seem to fix is that if we give him a blanket or some sort of padding for his kennel, he pees on it. The only thing we can figure to do is to take it all away from him. I feel horrible having him sleep on a hard surface. Has anyone else had this problem or have any advise? :help:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

None of mine ever get a blanket or bed in their crates. Maybe when they hit about age 10 I will if they seem to like it, but most push any bedding out of the way. Mine actually will scramble to get to the crates with the metal pans instead of the plastic ones. They like the cool surface, winter, summer, doesn't matter. 
Blankets or beds are a good thing for them to shred and maybe even ingest if they get really bored, too, so another reason to not have one.

If you get rid of the bed in the crate and find the dog then starts peeing on other things like cushions or other soft cozy things, ask the vet about a bladder infection. I find that when we have dogs in our daycare that suddenly start peeing on the beds or cushions in the playroom (or at home on a pile of laundry) it can mean a UTI. More common in females but still can occur with a male.


----------



## MrsDraper (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay. I just feel so mean. When he isn't in his kennel he likes to sleep on the couch(he has his own section where he is allowed) so him sleeping in the hard kennel breaks my heart. I guess I need to stop being such a softy. lol. He doesn't pee anywhere else. I can't even remember his last accident. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, don't worry about it. I haven't put anything soft in the kennel for months, due to the same thing and concerns he'd chew it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't put the blanket in his crate. your
dog will be fine without a blanket in his crate.
does your dog pee in the crate when the blanket
isn't there? how often are you taking your
dog out?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I felt horrible when I removed all the blankets from Freyja's crate after she went through a shredding phase. It didn't seem to bother her at all, in fact she started to go into the crate on her own to sleep once the blankets were removed. To this day she prefers to sleep on the wood or tile floor as opposed to her bed or on a carpet.


----------



## MrsDraper (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh he only pees in his kennel if/when there are blankets in it. He doesn't go potty anywhere in the house. We have a doggy door and since he doesn't chew on anything he has free roam of the house except for when he goes in the kennel to sleep.


----------

